# Machine'is, Interrupt'is.....



## Highpower (Oct 21, 2011)

Don't you just _hate_ that? You WANT to go out into the shop to be creative and make something and you CAN'T!!??  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Anybody else run into that from time to time?
I got a jury summons awhile back. (Yippie...) It said I was to report to the US District Court on Monday the 24th to serve. I had to call this evening to verify what time to show up on Monday. I had canceled all my plans for the week and I didn't want to start working on any projects that I couldn't get finished. Now they tell me that my reporting date has been canceled - for now....

BUT I'm "on-call" for the next two weeks and can be called in at any time. TWO WEEKS sitting by the phone while the machines sit cold.
There ought to be a law.......


----------



## Highpower (Oct 22, 2011)

Huh? :headscratch:

Didn't know I had a band.....


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't let trivial things like that stop me. I have a phone in the shop, and if they call, they'll wait for me of they really want me.


----------



## Highpower (Oct 22, 2011)

Tony,
One of my pet peeves is being interrupted when I'm try to work on one of my own projects. That is one of the biggest reasons I can never get anything done, that *I* want to do. 8 out of 10 times this is due to family members / relatives. When they want something done - they want it done YESTERDAY! It doesn't matter what I'm doing at the time - they expect me to drop everything _immediately_ and come to their aid. Evidently, I don't have a life of my own to live.  

The other 20% are friends and former co-workers that think that they are _entitled_ to free work and repairs for LIFE, because of my doing favors for them in the past. As I result I have a pile of half finished projects that have been sitting for years, because I know as soon as I start back to one - the phone will ring _again_. I can set my watch by it.

"It's always something." ~ Roseanne Roseannadanna


----------



## Highpower (Oct 22, 2011)

DaveH said:


> Of course you have:thumbzup: -  you have a big band of follower's on here
> 
> DaveH


Now Dave, we've discussed this before. The correct word is _stalkers_...
View attachment 1042


----------



## Highpower (Oct 22, 2011)

Heh-heh-heh. OK, you got me there Jerry.

Truth is, I spent quite a bit of time uploading a number of photos to an album on the _old_ site. Most of them just sat there and never got viewed. A couple of them maybe had 2 - 3 views total. I just don't see the point of going through all of that work again.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



 If I have to show something I just do it as needed now.


----------



## Starlight Tools (Nov 10, 2011)

Highpower said:


> Heh-heh-heh. OK, you got me there Jerry.
> 
> Truth is, I spent quite a bit of time uploading a number of photos to an album on the _old_ site. Most of them just sat there and never got viewed. A couple of them maybe had 2 - 3 views total. I just don't see the point of going through all of that work again.
> 
> ...



Highpower

Sorry but with my large screen I can usually see the pictures just fine without having to click on them so they do not come out as being viewed, even though they are.  Your pics are definitely valued so PLEASE repost them.

Says me who is only now getting time to repost my own album pictures. Oh and Nelson's saved the photos to his Picasaweb in bmp format and they are too large to upload but the jpg ones are no problem.

Walter


----------

